# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Retainer wall concrete foundation

## Larry McCully

Howdy all. I have to repair a retaining wall that is leaning a bit to much. The wall is about 1mt high x 250mm wide. The blocks inter link with each other. I need to know how deep should i pour the concrete foundation. There is no stable foundation at the moment, and i want tp rest the blocks on concrete. Is there a rule of thumb that i need to consider.

----------


## Larry McCully

I suppose i better describe what i am going to do:
i will dismantle the wall and reuse the blocks again. I want to rest the blocks on a concrete foundation to prevet and possible distortion in the future. at the moment, the back fill behind the blocks have expanded due to water, and has pushed the wall over so that it is leaning at about 10 deg.

----------


## stevoh741

It looks like a lack of proper drainage rather than the footing that caused that to fail. Those blocks only need a 300mm compacted roadbase footing. If you are loaded spend the cash on concrete but it doesn't need it. Proper drainage (aggi drain, blue metal, filter fabric) behind the wall will ensure it lasts the distance.

----------

